# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  Delete account

## InvisibleWoman

Is it possible to delete a DV forums account? If so, how?

----------


## Ynot

be really insulting to an admin

----------


## Amethyst Star

We don't delete accounts.  If there is something that you would like for me to do, though, just let me know.

----------


## InvisibleWoman

It was an impulsive decision to create this account. But since it cannot be undone, I guess I might as well poke around a bit. 

Thanks.

----------


## Man of Steel

Let me guess, you're really Invisible Man?

----------


## Grod

I'm reminded of another user here.

----------


## Kushna Mufeed

> We don't delete accounts.  If there is something that you would like for me to do, though, just let me know.



Since you ask, Ame, can you delete Siesmosaur's account?

Just don't tell him I told you to.

----------


## InvisibleWoman

Are you referring to another user? Or rather _the_ Invisible Man? 
If the latter, then I assure you I am not at all a man.
As for the former, I am a newb to this forum. I promise.

----------


## InvisibleWoman

> I'm reminded of another user here.



Are you? Should I appologize?

----------


## Dreamworld

> I'm reminded of another user here.



 Me too.. a troll from the philosophy board. Its a troll kind of thing to make multiple accounts to try to make your point.

----------


## The Tao

If you really wanted to delete your account, Asher has promised to delete the account of anyone who insults him and doesn't apologize... so PM some insults towards him, and in a few days, your account will be deleted.

----------


## InvisibleWoman

> If you really wanted to delete your account, Asher has promised to delete the account of anyone who insults him and doesn't apologize... so PM some insults towards him, and in a few days, your account will be deleted.



Even though I'm am now feeling a pull from this forum, I'll keep the fact in mind. Thank you.

----------


## adam has a dream

> Me too.. a troll from the philosophy board. Its a troll kind of thing to make multiple accounts to try to make your point.



Me three... kinda entertaining but I think it's made me less intelligent by trying to challenge those points.

----------


## InvisibleWoman

> If you really wanted to delete your account, Asher has promised to delete the account of anyone who insults him and doesn't apologize... so PM some insults towards him, and in a few days, your account will be deleted.







> Me three... kinda entertaining but I think it's made me less intelligent by trying to challenge those points.



Haha, this is quite entertaining. But really, I am a newcomer.

----------


## Dreamworld

I.P check.. *cough*

----------


## Man of Steel

I think the question going through all our heads here is...


Are you as hot as Jessica Alba?*  :Hi baby: 



*Don't be offended, I'm always like this.

----------


## InvisibleWoman

> I.P check.. *cough*







> I think the question going through all our heads here is...
> 
> 
> Are you as hot as Jesica Alba?* 
> 
> 
> 
> *Don't be offended, I'm always like this.



Haha! x 2

----------


## Man of Steel

Crap, I misspelled Jessica Alba. Fixed.

----------


## Wavefunction

> Fixed.



Broken.  :wink2: 

InvisibleWoman, it costs $19.99 for your account to be terminated, although, if you ask within the next 24 hours, we'll throw in a complimentary IP ban.

----------


## Man of Steel

> Broken. 
> 
> InvisibleWomen, it costs $19.99 for your account to be terminated, although, if you ask within the next 24 hours, we'll throw in a complimentary IP ban.



I'm sure I don't know what you mean.

----------


## Wavefunction

You can't edit if I ban you, right?  :tongue2: 

Wouldn't that be cool if I could ban you from this thread, and just this thread?

----------


## AspirationRealized

> You can't edit if I ban you, right? 
> 
> Wouldn't that be cool if I could ban you from this thread, and just this thread?



Man of Steel is already on the ban-wagon. Haven't you heard?

Like all of DVs' remaining regs are getting banned. You and Ames will be the only ones left, Waves!

----------


## Man of Steel

> You can't edit if I ban you, right? 
> 
> Wouldn't that be cool if I could ban you from this thread, and just this thread?



Unfortunately, you can't do that.


...or can you? Either way, if I'm banned by tomorrow, it won't much matter.




..or will it?

----------


## InvisibleWoman

Oh my..

----------


## Man of Steel

> Oh my..



Oh, don't fret over us. We're grown men, we can act like boys if we want to sometimes, right?

----------


## InvisibleWoman

Right!

----------


## Man of Steel

Seven days to the wolves! Where will we be when they come? Seven days to the poison, and a place in heaven. Time drawing near as they come to take us...

----------


## InvisibleWoman

> Seven days to the wolves! Where will we be when they come? Seven days to the poison, and a place in heaven. Time drawing near as they come to take us...



Intense.

----------


## Man of Steel

Nightwish rocks.

Hard.

Rock hard.

----------


## Diggadog

Most forums don't allow deletion of accounts, but you can request it from a moderator or just snip all your posts and details if you are desperate. Or just leave?

----------


## Man of Steel

You're a little late to the party, diggadog.  :tongue2:

----------

